# New gun shop on Sorrento opened Monday



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Just south of Walmart--Jim's Gun shop. Stopped in this afternoon. Very nice folks with a nice selection of firearms. They mentioned there is a lot more to come. I think their hours are 9-6 Mon-Sat but don't quote me. Their number is 912-6998.


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

I poked around in there today after seeing this yesterday. I must say that I was impressed with the store layout and their inventory. The gentleman working inside was very nice and easy to talk to. In my minimal experience with gun shopping, the prices seemed fair. I picked up some ammo and really hope to see the store continue to exist on the west side. Recommend all interested in guns and shooting supplies go and check them out. Just my two cents.:thumbsup:


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

I wanted to bump this after a visit there last week. I walked in looking for a good selection of Kimber 1911's. They had the best selection I had ever seen assembled. They were also all on sale (real sale). The people there were extremely friendly and very helpful. The place is immaculate.

The reason I am bumping this, though, is that I have been searching for a Tikka Stainless 243 for my daughter. They aren't stocked in any local stores that I could find. I left my number at 2 different gun shops asking if they could please get me a quote and the gun asap. Neither even called back with the quote. At Jim's they called their other shop while I was there and said they would have someone drive it over from Louisiana the next morning for me. At a great price to boot. I told them no rush but I would take it.

Needless to say I walked out paying for two beautiful guns on my first visit. I won't shop anywhere else. Honestly, I think it's the first gun shop that made me feel like a welcome customer.

I don't usually review negative or positive on PFF, but the service there was so much better than any other store I've visited, I thought many on this forum would appreciate it.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Jims is legit. I have bought a pile of guns and lowers from them and have always been treated great. It's a shame that's not the norm at a lot of other local places. Plus they have a huge selection of accessories you won't find anywhere local.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

10437 Sorrento 
Pensacola 32507


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

How much was the tikka?


----------

